# I want to setup home Projector System using SONY VPL-VW1100ES



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

I am having 488 inch screen but I am not sure if SONY VPL-VW1100ES can support that big screen. The SONY 
VPL-VW1100ES is best featured model with 1,000,000:1 contrast ratio and great 3D support. But, not sure that will it work with 488 inch screen. 

If SONY doesn't work then which other projector should I choose. It should have features and specs near or better than SONY VPL-VW1100ES.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

I do hope you know what your getting into that projector is 30K
in order for there to be a discernable quality difference at 4K you need to be seated <20ft from your >300 inch screen
and it doesn't get any better than that sony
projection size is a factor of how far away the projector is from the screen 12Ft is the standard which will net you 120 Inches MAX at 25ft that hits the cap of 300 inches beyond that the image will be out of focus but even at 250 Inches you are testing the upper limits of feasibility


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

for the screen that size and that much budget you are entering the realm of real theater projectors


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I do hope you know what your getting into that projector is 30K
> in order for there to be a discernable quality difference at 4K you need to be seated <20ft from your >300 inch screen
> and it doesn't get any better than that sony
> projection size is a factor of how far away the projector is from the screen 12Ft is the standard which will net you 120 Inches MAX at 25ft that hits the cap of 300 inches beyond that the image will be out of focus but even at 250 Inches you are testing the upper limits of feasibility


Room dimension 40feet X 55 feet. So seating distance can be adjusted but will it become blurry if we push it to 488 inches??
What should I do?


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> Room dimension 40feet X 55 feet. So seating distance can be adjusted but will it become blurry if we push it to 488 inches??
> What should I do?


its hard to say depends on the projector and lighting but you are definitely pushing the upper limits even at 250 inches you may need to look into a commercial projector


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> for the screen that size and that much budget you are entering the realm of real theater projectors


Should I buy theater projector


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> its hard to say depends on the projector and lighting but you are definitely pushing the upper limits even at 250 inches you may need to look into a commercial projector


How much does SONY commercial projector cost??


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> How much does SONY commercial projector cost??


its big money I have never personally looked at it but I know people that have and they spent over 100K quite easily
and generally they are not sold to the public 
I think you are gonna need to scale back your ambitions a notch or 3


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

Cost no problem. 
I want a projector with 4K resolution great 3D quality Contrast ratio 1,000,000:1 or near.
Should run for long time with no problem.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

http://www.necdisplay.com/p/digital-cinema-projectors/nc1040l-a
200k
this is insanity either you're secretly a millionaire(in which case throw me some bags of money)  or you are pulling a april fools prank
./thread


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> its big money I have never personally looked at it but I know people that have and they spent over 100K quite easily
> and generally they are not sold to the public
> I think you are gonna need to scale back your ambitions a notch or 3


Not good,
What are the requirement to get hand on one


OneMoar said:


> http://www.necdisplay.com/p/digital-cinema-projectors/nc1040l-a


Not good contrast ratio. Contrast ratio do matter on huge screen


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 2, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> Not good,
> What are the requirement to get hand on one
> 
> Not good contrast ratio. Contrast ratio do matter on huge screen


I am not gonna explain the difference between dynamic contrast and true-output 
contact NEC for purchasing info they deal direct


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I am not gonna explain the difference between dynamic contrast and true-output
> contact NEC for purchasing info they deal direct


Yep and will try to contact SONY to get that commercial one.


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.necdisplay.com/p/digital-cinema-projectors/nc1040l-a
> 200k
> this is insanity either you're secretly a millionaire(in which case throw me some bags of money)  or you are pulling a april fools prank
> ./thread


Not trying to make April fool.......
Seats are getting prepared only finding good projector to fit in prfectly


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> I am not gonna explain the difference between dynamic contrast and true-output
> contact NEC for purchasing info they deal direct


Got this from SONY 
SONY SRXT615 - $100,624.95
https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-projectors/cat-ultrahires/product-SRXT615/


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 2, 2016)

The main problem with PJ's for me is noise... funny here are no info in specs about that.

I use 1080p on 135inches... it is the the maximum for that resolution in my personal taste. So 488inches roughly 3.6 times size, and 4 times resolution... it should look ok. You must have a light cannon and that means noise again.

The main issue... it ain't a new model... is it HDMI2 really... I think it is not capable of 60FPS...


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The main problem with PJ's for me is noise... funny here are no info in specs about that.
> 
> I use 1080p on 135inches... it is the the maximum for that resolution in my personal taste. So 488inches roughly 3.6 times size, and 4 times resolution... it should look ok. You must have a light cannon and that means noise again.
> 
> The main issue... it ain't a new model... is it HDMI2 really... I think it is not capable of 60FPS...


Than can be a great problem if it is not able to run 4K at higher fps, but it says 3D at 4K resolution which I am not able to understand.
Noise is not a problem as I ordered heavy audio system with Dolby Atmos bang

If it does not support HDMI 2 I will have to go for SONY VPL-VW1100ES if it has Edge blending or I will have to find new Projector.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2016)

A little off topic... But you got a Lamborghini in your garage as well?...


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> A little off topic... But you got a Lamborghini in your garage as well?...


Nope Mercedes S-Class
Fan of Lambo


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 2, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> Than can be a great problem if it is not able to run 4K at higher fps, but it says 3D at 4K resolution which I am not able to understand.
> Noise is not a problem as I ordered heavy audio system with Dolby Atmos bang
> 
> If it does not support HDMI 2 I will have to go for SONY VPL-VW1100ES if it has Edge blending or I will have to find new Projector.



Same as for mine... it will use lower resolution for 3D I guess... It is funny that there are no really detailed specs...

Seconds... remember, you will have to spend a lot of time for the room. Sound dampening in the floors and walls, all black curtains...  and noise is a problem... for horror scenes, games etc there is silence, intense moment, and all you hear is a hairdryer, it kind of spoils the feeling like someone snoring.... if you don't there is no use for such pricey PJ...


SONY VPL-VW1100ES 2000Lumens and max 200inches... overpriced well crap... not bright enough... I use a 2K lumens at 135inches... bigger screen the more light it needs.


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Same as for mine... it will use lower resolution for 3D I guess... It is funny that there are no really detailed specs...
> 
> Seconds... remember, you will have to spend a lot of time for the room. Sound dampening in the floors and walls, all black curtains...  and noise is a problem... for horror scenes, games etc there is silence, intense moment, and all you hear is a hairdryer, it kind of spoils the feeling like someone snoring.... if you don't there is no use for such pricey PJ...
> 
> ...


K will remember about the noise and plan for noise cancellation around the projector, in that big room the noise cancellation padding should do the job and yes the wall are already padded and is covered with NYC fabric for giving better results of sound quality, DOLBY Atmos should work fine with SONY overhead speakers.

Now the only and biggest problem is Projector not able to decide on it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 2, 2016)

I think and don't take this to Personally
that this is another Trolling Fantasy post along the lines of your previous PC build ?

This one
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-want-to-create-server-based-gaming-rig.218196/


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> I think and don't take this to Personally
> that this is another Trolling Fantasy post along the lines of your previous PC build ?
> 
> This one
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-want-to-create-server-based-gaming-rig.218196/


Neither this or the previous thread is a troll.
The reason I stopped from building the PC was because you guys told me that next gen Xeon processors will have higher clock-speed and will be more suitable for gaming. And you guys also told me to wait for Pascal series to get better performance and SLI results. Check that complete thread.

In this thread I am waiting for suitable Projector which I am not able to find if you can suggest one it would be good. Screen size 480inches. Should have at-least 10,000:1 contrast ratio, great 3D projection, 4K resolution and near to 20,000 lumen brightness.


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Apr 2, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Same as for mine... it will use lower resolution for 3D I guess... It is funny that there are no really detailed specs...
> 
> Seconds... remember, you will have to spend a lot of time for the room. Sound dampening in the floors and walls, all black curtains...  and noise is a problem... for horror scenes, games etc there is silence, intense moment, and all you hear is a hairdryer, it kind of spoils the feeling like someone snoring.... if you don't there is no use for such pricey PJ...
> 
> ...


Ferrum any luck in finding one


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2016)

You should head over to AVS. They have a high end section there for people with more money than they know what to do with. 

Go here and good luck! http://www.avsforum.com/forum/86-ultra-hi-end-ht-gear-20-000/


----------

